# Custom Leather strap makers?



## Gibson Guy (Mar 3, 2006)

Looking to get a custom leather strap and I'm wondering whether anyone can suggest someone good? Toronto would be great, but anywhere in Canada is fine.

Thanks.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

not canadian, but check it out:
http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=1666


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm looking for a good "non-slip" strap for a neck heavy 335. Would leather be the way to go? Any other options?


----------



## Gibson Guy (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks SCREEM: anyone buy a strap from italia?

On the 335: I've got a suede Levy's strap that's a real "grabber." Smooth leather won't do it, so try something either all suede, or lined with suede if you can find it. Plus, suede smells great! Funny yours is neck heavy - I was just looking at one at L&M in Mississauga that was on sale. Nice guitar, great neck, but it felt like it had lead weights in it's tail! Wouldn't even balance on my knee, kept wanting to throw the neck up in the air. I've never played one like that before. Guess that's why it's on sale ($1995 I think). Too bad, it's otherwise a really nice guitar.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Gibson Guy said:


> Thanks SCREEM: anyone buy a strap from italia?
> 
> On the 335: I've got a suede Levy's strap that's a real "grabber." Smooth leather won't do it, so try something either all suede, or lined with suede if you can find it. Plus, suede smells great! Funny yours is neck heavy - I was just looking at one at L&M in Mississauga that was on sale. Nice guitar, great neck, but it felt like it had lead weights in it's tail! Wouldn't even balance on my knee, kept wanting to throw the neck up in the air. I've never played one like that before. Guess that's why it's on sale ($1995 I think). Too bad, it's otherwise a really nice guitar.


Thanks for the tip. I was thinking some of the Italia straps looked like they might be suede lined.
That's funny about the neck "light" 335. I have a 1984 Yamaha SA2000 that is only slightly neck heavy but enough to keep me pulling the damn thing up.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I'm looking for a good "non-slip" strap for a neck heavy 335. Would leather be the way to go? Any other options?


I have one of the suede L&M straps, and really like it on the tele, but it makes my neck raw with a heavier guitar like an LP. Levy makes a really nice wide brown leather one with a real sheepskin lining. Best i've ever used both soft and grippy. I think its also the most expensive strap ever at about $70.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i wear all of my guitar straps inside out, so that the "grippy" side is out and the smooth side against my torso. perhaps its because i tend to move around a lot, but i hate it when my guitar strap doesn't slide easily.

-dh


----------



## BHarris (Feb 11, 2006)

I got a bass strap from italia (ebay auction),,
they tend to take their time shipping,, but the strap is excellent..
I got the 4" wide one to hold my warwick 'vette comfortably..

they are good, reliable and if you get it at auction price,, cheap..

I plan on getting some smaller ones (3") for my lighter basses and one for my wife (2.5") for her accoustic


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just as an FYI but all italia straps are suede lined. I dropped Cindi a line and she confirmed it.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Not to disagree but I have two Italia straps that are not suede lined... and I have 3 others that are. Excellent quality straps at a very good price. Not as good as my Moody but for the price, they can't be beat. And shipping... mine took 6 weeks to get here with no apologies.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Not to disagree but I have two Italia straps that are not suede lined... and I have 3 others that are. Excellent quality straps at a very good price. Not as good as my Moody but for the price, they can't be beat. And shipping... mine took 6 weeks to get here with no apologies.


Great! Here's the response I got from Cindi.

"Dave

You’re in luck! All our straps are suede-lined.

Thank You,
Cindi 


Sheesh !!!!!


----------



## BHarris (Feb 11, 2006)

strange,, mine isn't suede lined either,,,
(had it for almost two years,, maybe all the new ones are)


----------

